# Envy 17 with Sandy Bridge



## maverick786us (Mar 18, 2011)

Envy 17 with SB and HD 6850 has been launched in US Market. Can someone tell me when this will be refreshed in indian market and whatw ill be the possible price?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

Last week of May at least. If you could provide me the specs & the price in the US, I can make some guess on pricing. Rest assured, new Sandy-bridge machines will cost almost the same as their older counterparts.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 18, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Last week of May at least. If you could provide me the specs & the price in the US, I can make some guess on pricing. Rest assured, new Sandy-bridge machines will cost almost the same as their older counterparts.



I am not sure if there is an option of customizing in india
but

HP Home & Home Office Store - We're sorry!

Looking into this specs there are 3 main important features that i want
1) 2nd Generation Core i7 -2620M 
2) 1920 X 1080 reslution
3) HD 6850 GPU (Switchable graphics)
4) Backlit keyboard

If i customize this in US Site its cost comes out to be 1649.99 US$


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ 75k in US

Then I can assure you that this config will cost about 90k here.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 18, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ 75k in US
> 
> Then I can assure you that this config will cost about 90k here.



Its a high end gaming laptop with 17.3 inch screen, good graphic card HD 6850, 2nd Generation Core i 7 sleek looks. But in indian site is there a way to customize it?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

Currently HP does not allow customising laptops in India. I don't know if that will be available later.

If you don't mind spending, you can get the laptop imported from the US. Mind you, you'll pay about 15% tax + shipping charges. There is a guy at Erodov forums who accepts orders from the US & ships them here.

But I'll recommend that you wait before proper testing & reviews are out.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 19, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Currently HP does not allow customising laptops in India. I don't know if that will be available later.
> 
> If you don't mind spending, you can get the laptop imported from the US. Mind you, you'll pay about 15% tax + shipping charges. There is a guy at Erodov forums who accepts orders from the US & ships them here.
> 
> But I'll recommend that you wait before proper testing & reviews are out.



Thank you for the suggestion. I've got a lot of friends who live visit US, I will order one form them. Does HP provides World Wide Gurantee?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't tell if HP provides Worldwide Guarantee. Call HP & ask them.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Last week of May at least. If you could provide me the specs & the price in the US, I can make some guess on pricing. Rest assured, new Sandy-bridge machines will cost almost the same as their older counterparts.



But what could be the reason for this delay launch? I am planning to do MBA by july and need a high end laptop before that. G73 is good but I don't like the ugly look and feel of it. Alienware M17X V3 will hurt my wallat


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

Non Sandy-bridge Envy17 is available for some outrageous 94k as starting price for an i5 processor. It is definitely a poor VFM.

Dell has launched its Sandy-bridge linup in India today. I bet you'll get much better config at the same price. Plus Dell's service is the best in India.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Non Sandy-bridge Envy17 is available for some outrageous 94k as starting price for an i5 processor. It is definitely a poor VFM.
> 
> Dell has launched its Sandy-bridge linup in India today. I bet you'll get much better config at the same price. Plus Dell's service is the best in India.



In alienware? My minimum requirement is

1) Core i7 SB
2) Min 17.3 inch screen with a minimum display resolution of 1920 X 1080
3) Backlit keyboard and
4) A Good graphic card like GTX 460 or HD6850.
5) Good looks with steel coating like Envy 17 or Alienware M17X

All these requirements are fulfilled in Alienware but it will definately be more expensive than Envy 17


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

On Dell XPS:

1) Core i7 SB  - available

2) Min 17.3 inch screen with a minimum display resolution of 1920 X 1080 - 15" screen as of now, Full HD available

3) Backlit keyboard  - available

4) A Good graphic card like GTX 460 or HD6850 - Currently only GT-540M is available, GT-555M might come in future

5) Good looks with steel coating like Envy 17 or Alienware M17X - XPS looks good but no idea about steel coating.

What is your budget, BTW ?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> On Dell XPS:
> 
> 1) Core i7 SB  - available
> 
> ...



I can go upto 90K in worst case scenerio.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Then I don't think that you'll be able get your hands on the Envy in India. And since HP's international warranty is limited to phone support only, it is a bad idea to get it from the US.

You can however get a Dell XPS from the US as it has full international warranty. And you'll get almost all the specs you want in your budget if you get it from the US. 

See this: The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Then I don't think that you'll be able get your hands on the Envy in India. And since HP's international warranty is limited to phone support only, it is a bad idea to get it from the US.
> 
> You can however get a Dell XPS from the US as it has full international warranty. And you'll get almost all the specs you want in your budget if you get it from the US.
> 
> See this: The Dell Online Store: Build Your System



Thanks


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry for hijacking this thread but i need an opinion. Is the i5 powered dell laptops greatly underpowered compared to its i7 counterparts? And is the 1080p screen worth it if you are not into games. I need to get a laptop and am slightly disheartened by the prices up for grabs.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread but i need an opinion. Is the i5 powered dell laptops greatly underpowered compared to its i7 counterparts? And is the 1080p screen worth it if you are not into games. I need to get a laptop and am slightly disheartened by the prices up for grabs.



i5 is dual core and i7 is quad core. I will never go anything less than quad core for heavy multi-tasking, and any resolution less than 1080P will be of no use to me as I HATE scrolling


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude, not all i5 are dual core. There i5 Quad Cores even


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Dude, not all i5 are dual core. There i5 Quad Cores even



In desktop there are quadcores in mobile all are dual cores


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 30, 2011)

I really doubt if a higher resolution will inhibit your scrolling given the miniscule prints and promised visits to the optician.  Is it worth spending more for a high resolution screen, given in a 15 inch screen, its really hard to differentiate between either of the two(720p and 1080p) given the low surface area. I may infact go for a 17 but with a 720p. Keeps the budget to less than 60 grands.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> I really doubt if a higher resolution will inhibit your scrolling given the miniscule prints and promised visits to the optician.  Is it worth spending more for a high resolution screen, given in a 15 inch screen, its really hard to differentiate between either of the two(720p and 1080p) given the low surface area. I may infact go for a 17 but with a 720p. Keeps the budget to less than 60 grands.



Anything below 1680 X 1050 SUX. Since laptop displays have an aspect ratio of 16:9 therefore any laptop having a vertical resolution below 1024 will simply look crappy!!!!

a 15 inch display will use 900 as the vertical resolution which is even lesser than old 17 inch desktop displays so it will definately look pathetic!!!!


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow I can't believe this. In UAE its costing 100$ less than US

HP ENVY 17 3D series | HP® Official Store

I will ask someone from dubai to get it. I don't need customer support because I myself can technically solve most of the software related issues


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

USD 100 is only about INR 4.5k. Not a great saving I must say. But if you can get it from there, that's good since it is still not available in India.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 6, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> USD 100 is only about INR 4.5k. Not a great saving I must say. But if you can get it from there, that's good since it is still not available in India.



Great in the sense. I thought that in US the price of these products are lowest in the world. But when I went into this UAE site i was surprised. So getting something 100$ less compared to US price is a big deal. If it would have been available in indian market it would have costed 400-500 US$ more, that extra cash will definately BOIL my blood


----------

